Ask HN: Is there any specific company you wish you could work for? - techlyf
======
telebone_man
Yes. I'm actually going through this at the minute. There's very few companies
that work in both subjects that I'm passionate about. Zero in the country I
live in.

And one of them recently started recruiting in my area.

Naturally I'm likely one of many applicants, so they will have their pick of
the litter. I'm considering ways of standing out from the crowd. Tough stuff.

Such is life!

------
mindcrime
Fogbeam Labs. Well, technically I already do, but I still have to work a
dayjob to pay the bills. My dream is to work on Fogbeam full-time.

